
Show HN: Free Risk Management Dashboard Template Based on NASA Risk Matrix - UC_Consultant
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1plg8-6z90D5CRag9N9iRkwVicOUHpHwJ9AlmxGgr1iI/edit#gid=1815503436
======
vhodges
Nice! It's good to see other examples. I am working on a new product (sadly
spare time right now) and my first module that is a simple risk registry that
will hopefully make it easier/less work for organizations and their boards to
manage/review their risks.

